# Pasture horses



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

It doesn't sound like neglect to me. They are being taken care of and its not like you just put them out there and forgot about them. A run in shelter would be good to get them out of the elements. But i don't think you should separate them just to put one in there. Horses in the wild don't have run in sheds, and they're fine.

Do they have some kind of natural shelter, ie. trees to escape the sun or wind/rain?


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I dont think you are "neglecting" them. But I think a lean to would be a good idea. If you worry about the pony kicking everyone out, then perhaps two lean to's on opposite sides of the pasture?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

No, no trees no noting. Our pasture isn't big enough for 2 lean-to's. The other horses follow that pony around, they go where he goes, they wont be independent and leave to go to another shelter.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I have 4 horses in the winter lot. They have one large run in and one small and lots of tree breaks. In bad weather they very rarely use the sheds. Most of the time they prefer to stand out in the weather. We have had a lot of heavy sleet and freezing rain this year and I will go out in the morning to find them covered in ice and sleet. They just don't use the sheds. I don't blanket either for the same reason. I have several in the barn that have been shreaded. The only time I have seen them run for the shed is when it hails. Even then the hail has to be pretty big for them to seek shelter. I don't feel I am abusing my horses in any way and I don't think you are either.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I think my horses know al about harsh weather. My horses deal with anything from +25 celcius to -45 during the winter. All they have year round is a shelter.

From the info you are giving us, no it does not sound innappropriate. Especially when most of the ones outside are ponies as they are more hardy.

Hard to say why someone would say this about your care towards horses.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

It's not abuse...... that's what my trainer did with his personal horses..... they didn't have a lean to either and they were fat, happy, and healthy......... hmm, sorry i don't know celcius the greatest my2geldings..... but that sounds cold...... in Nebraska temperature goes from -35 to 115...... and it's HUMID!! the weather is crazy, it can be dry one second, humid the next, and then pouring w/ lighting and a chance of a tornado...... if these old boys can handle it I'm sure yours can Delete


----------



## twodozenroses (Mar 3, 2008)

our temp ranges from 30 degrees c in summer to -5 in winter. horses all live outside happily with plenty of warm rugs.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Well like last night we had an ice storm, somehow i got all 5 horses into the barn. It was tricky but i did it.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

It's not abuse, but it would be better for them to have the option of going into a shelter. A shelter does have to be completly enclosed with one opening. You could have a shelter with one wall in the direction the wind blows and a top on it, and it would be better than not having anything out there.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Horses can accomodate to practically anything. Unless you have an older horse(s) or a horse that requires special care for a reason or another, I wouldnt worry to much about them being outside even in a storm.

Canadian horses deal with harsh weather 6 months of the year and as it has been said, most dont have any more than just a shelter or a wind braker in the middle of the pasture.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well...my broodmares are not babied and the don't have shelter. I live in Alberta, Canada (gets very cold) and they do just fine. When they are foaling, young, old, sick, underweight, they stay in the barn. I don't use rugs either. They have thick winter coats and they stay very warm!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Well...my broodmares are not babied and the don't have shelter. I live in Alberta, Canada (gets very cold) and they do just fine. When they are foaling, young, old, sick, underweight, they stay in the barn. I don't use rugs either. They have thick winter coats and they stay very warm!


well said!  thats how my horses also handle the winters.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't be too hard on yourself. It doesn't sound like your neglecting them to me. You said that you've tried, and that's that. It sounds like you care for them heaps, feeding and all. I'm sure they love you, :wink:


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

You are doing just fine. It would be nice to have the option of at least an 8'X8' shed with 4 poles, and one wall for a wind break. 

I know that up here people will often call equine rescue if a horse does not have at least a 3 sided shed. Because you have the barn, which you could potentially move horses in and out of, I don't think anyone can really complain. Our pasture will have a run in shed, but does not yet. Last winter, we put up one of those $139 canvas sheds that are often used as carports...just as a snow break for them. We used the earth to build a wind block. the canvas shed was blown to peices in the last wind storm, so now they have nothing. Both of the horses in my pasture have stalls that have been empy all winter, that I could move them into if needed (and I do during hard rain/wind in the summer). This summer they will have a shed because I would prefer it.

But as I said, it sounds like you have plenty of options to care for them, and that they are doing fine as is.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You have to remember that horses are VERY tough. Unless it is an elderly/geriatric horse/pony most can handle pretty much anything(to an extreme).


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

AKPaintLover said:


> You are doing just fine. It would be nice to have the option of at least an 8'X8' shed with 4 poles, and one wall for a wind break.


But again that evil litte pony.

I have 2 pastures, one back one for them to feed on grass and one mud one that connects to the barn.

Im thinking im going to move my other horses to the back pasture during the summer and just leave the evil one in the mud pasture. He doesn't need grass, he is fat enough as it is.


----------



## LikeWhoaa (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't think your doing anything wrong. So what if your horses don't have a shelter, their not going to die, horses are pretty hardy animals. I live in Michigan, so I know how the weather can be. Just check up on them, especially in the summer when it gets hot and sunny.


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

You're fine. If you were to open the barn and all the stalls and let the horses go wherever they want, I've NEVER met a horse that will choose to be in a stall, no matter the weather.

All of my horses stay out 24/7, no blankets or anything, and because of it they're happy and strong, they get thick winter coats and have slick shiny hair in the summer, and they're happy.


----------

